

Palo Alto startups: adopt a hacker angel - jeffmiller

Any startups, in or around downtown Palo Alto, who might have a spare desktop I can work at for the next 3 months?<p>I have minimal needs--just a small space where I can code and be among fellow hackers. I'm working on a solo startup that's near launch.<p>I won't make noise. And I'll gladly pay.<p>Any leads, please email me directly (address is in my profile).<p>Thanks for reading.
======
BillSaysThis
jeffmiller, check out Hacker Dojo, <http://hackerdojo.com>, which is just over
in Mountain View, near CalTrain/VTA lightrail, and has exactly what you need.
According to this long time member.

